# ymca scuba?



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

okay i took there normal open water whatever thingy. me and my friend brad pretty much dropped out of it. it was supposed to take more than a month to complete? and the class seemed pretty challenging to me. but then again im not the best swimmer in the world and dont have much muscle mass. it made it basically not fun....AT ALL and would tire me out. and it is supposudly based on navy dive standards. im wondering if i should take swimming lessons and try another class at mbt or something? like i said im not the most built kid on the block, i weigh less than a 100pounds. your thoughts?

if it helps any i freedived at bahia honda two days this summer for almost four hours each time. deepest icould stay atwas around 15-18 feet for a little less than a minute.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Try a PADI or NAUI class. There are required skills you need to learn, but "survival of the fittest" is not the way to learn SCUBA. That was the philosophy in the early days and it doesn't work. By the same token, getting your OW cert in a couple of days is not the way to go either. You need to do a reasonable amount of work and cover basic skills, but you shouldn't hate it when you're done. If it hurts, you ain't doing it right. :doh


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I am YMCA certified and have been since 1988, the amount of time it took and the skill level that was learned is the reason i chose it.. I hope you find a class you can take,, there is nothing like it, I consider it the ultimate extreme sport, There aint nothing like being 120 feet down with a spear gun in your hand listening to your blood pump thru your body. complete peacefulness... good luck..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Diving is not rocket science. You do not need to be super human to do it either. With that said, there are basic skills that you need to learn to dive safe. From what I read, the YMCA type class is almost a boot camp of sorts to get your certification. If that's for you, great. But both PADI and NAUI certs offered by local dive shops are more than adequate to get you certified in a safe way and prepare you with everything you need to know.

No matter what class you take, you need to soak in the basics. And then you need to follow up by going out diving on a regular basis and practicing on better techniques that work for you. I see too many people get certified and don't dive again till months or years later. At that point, all of the knowledge is lost. The old saying is true. Use it or loose it.


----------



## deepcelineman (Sep 16, 2009)

i am a navy 1st class diver , i find it hard to believe Y M C A cert is as physical as military . if you need to brush up on somethin try swiming on your back with a set of fins ons as many laps as your legs can stand,after you get use to that say 500 yard easily. put some wieght on a wieght belt increase it gradually. after swimming on your back , try an tread water as long as you can. this will help you build up your stamina. you need to be able to tread water an swim on your back so you can get back to your dive boat. these exercises will also increase you lung capacity an being in decent physical shape . will help your body off gas the nitrogen your body abbsorbes while diving . hope this helps do give up so easy its really a fun sport omce you get comfortable with it


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

SCUBA is not supposed to be an aerobic sport. If you're comfortable in the water and are able to swim with a moderateamount of skill then you should be fine. We start a new class every week and there's no strict time limit to get through it. I'll be happy to sit down and go through the programs that are available with you if you'd like.

Just curious, is this something you did recently? The YMCA SCUBA program was discontinued at the end of last year.


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

i took the class the begging of last summer. i love snorkeling to death and i thought i would love scuba but that class was like a job. I just talked to dad and im going to take another class from an area dive shop as soon as it warms up a little.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

If you don't have your heart set on taking your SCUBA class when it warms up I'd recommend taking it in the winter. The class sizes are considerably smaller. I took mine in January about 4 years ago with MBT and there was only 3 other people in the class.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If you think a basic scuba course is tough maybe a little physical fitness is in order. A little running and exercise program would help you get in shape. Your size has nothing to do with it when I went through Navy dive school a few years ago 1965 I was 143 lbs and 6' 1" I had no problem after they whipped me into shape. If you go to a class that is only interested in getting your money and certifies you quickly you will be an accident waiting to happen. Any of the Pensacola shops are not that way.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you've received really good information and are pointed in the right direction. Consider what 'sealark' proposed as a greatstarting point. Bybeginning an excercise program you'll be more physically able and mentally prepared when you begin. That means that you'll be more confident and canhave fun when you're taking class! Take'Evensplit' up on his offer and check out the options you have for class. I think you'll find that SCUBA class can be fun and still provide the proper training. Good luck!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh look! It's Badboy. Can't answer his phone or text, but he can post on the forum???



Whos that? Dat's just my baby daddy...Jerry West Biiiaaatch!



You too busy breast feedin your new baby girl to talk to a mofo? Haa haa!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And Skiffy, how old are you? 



I wouldn't give up yet. I know nothing about the YMCA classes, but the dive shop classes are not terribly bad. I know you have to tread water for a certain period of time..ect...can't remeber it all, but nothing a person in decent health regardless of muscle mass and strength shouldn't be able to do.



As Evensplit said, go talk to him. He is one of the owners of MBT. They are really good guys up there, you won't be disapinted. Badboy is one of the instructors too.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Greatest challenge I have had since June 09....

Your ready to dive, swim in our out, off a boat or landing. Thats easy, I have never observed an issue with the entrance... but when the dive ends and your down current or across the river or 100 yards from the boat.... It will KICK YOUR AZZZZ if your on top of the water kicking against wind and drag... I experienced the Fatigue and Dehydration effect of long swim back to the boat! It will sneak up on ya!

My only other issue.... when training and classes be the last guy in and last one down the line... Otherwise you got the people in the class hurrying and forcing you down when YOUR not ready... Not ready I mean as "RELAXED" and breathing easy and overall readiness. I learned quickly the extra 30 seconds of closing your eyes and being motionless helps you correct your breathing after the dress and gearing up. If your learning and anxious on the first few dives dont let others dictate your dive this way. It helped me and I hope it can help you. 

ALWAYS HAVE A KNIFE!

Steve


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have had the chance over the years to take and teach classes from many different agencies. I have been a YMCA Divemaster, SSI DiveCon (aka Divemaster), NAUI, PADI, & TDI instructor. The first thing that I can tell you is that an agency doesn't make a class good or bad. The attitude of the instructor will dictate the way the class is run. That being said, in the mid 90s, agencies started to shift teaching philosophy. What they found was that in cutting class length and removing the "military" stance that you had to be a super-athlete to SCUBA dive, students retained more practical knowledge, had more fun (and thus were more likely to continue diving), and had no significant drop in overall skill. PADI, NAUI, SSI, & many other agencies moved toward the shorter, more relaxed classes and have had a great level of success. However, YMCA did not follow suit. The YMCA SCUBA program (at one time, the most popular) folded on December 31st, 2008. Making someone swim a bunch of laps, perform unrealistic skills, or harassing them in an open water class only serves to exclude able divers and keep them from understanding the important concepts of diving. Diving is an easy, safe, and fun sport.


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

I think they call 6' 1" and 143lbs anorexic.







just kidding.


----------

